# 363 uswu united service workers



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Last year I worked for a shop that 
Organized . But instead of ibew it was a union called united service workers out of NYC .

I never heard of that local or union 
But I wanted to give it a shot . 

The contractor was able to get me in 
As a m2 mechanic at 23.50

Then theirs M1at 30, Jman at 40$ .

My workin dues were 30 a mounth 

I stayed busy for a while and was actually satisfied with the union .

Except their was no shop steward .
Besides that I couldn't complain .

I got letters in mail for classes they offer . And how mg pention would work their benies wernt bad dental etc .

But I always had a suspicion that the local seemed funny . 

I realized this once I got laid off . 
I wasn't told to go to hall and sign books .

I wasn't told anything so I called hall 

And the hall gave me a list of contractors to call and said good luck .

When I called contractors they asked me what my card was and 
Keeped questioning me on my card .

Once this happened I got out as fast as I could . How do you call your self a union and. It have ure guys sign books and tell you we're to go .

I could only amagin what they would say when I would retire and time to collect my pention . 

They said they have a hall
But who knows they seem fake . 

I still have friends that work for them 
And they say that they just got hide contracts doing
Subway work in NYC . 

I dont understand how this fake union is allowed to operate in NYC .

I'm so glad I got into ibew laybor history even tho I have to start from the bottom it's the one and only union for electrical work .

I think uswu used to be teamsters I'm not Shure .

Does anyone know anything about these guys .it all seems really fishy .







S


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

They might not be an AFL-CIO affiliate. Probably an independent union like United Electrical.

In my opinion there should be some competition among unions too.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Ok that makes sense yea I think their independents .

Seems more like a union for the contractors not the men .


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I remember the carpenters starting an electricians Union a few years back. Could this be part of that?


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Suncoast Power said:


> I think I remember the carpenters starting an electricians Union a few years back. Could this be part of that?


I think that took place in St. Louis 
Local one was fighting with those guys . 

From what I've heard uswu used to be teamsters , 

I know local 3 has been battling these guys for years . 

I looked at their page they organized 
Slot off diff things not just trades in any case 

It seemed like a fake local to me but who knows


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Shops that are considered 'maintenance or utility' workers are often in operating engineers or service union locals of one type or another. Just not as well known and as large as the typical Unions we all know and love.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

TGGT said:


> They might not be an AFL-CIO affiliate. Probably an independent union like United Electrical.
> 
> In my opinion there should be some competition among unions too.


They were Teamsters, not affiliated with the AFL-CIO. There are many electrical divisions in different unions. One of the ones with the best coverage and benefits other than the IBEW is the UFCW...the United Food and Commerical Workers Union. They do work in all the supermarkets across the country and in food prep factories. They have great coverage because they are one of the largest unions in the entire USA.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> I think that took place in St. Louis
> Local one was fighting with those guys .
> 
> From what I've heard uswu used to be teamsters ,
> ...


Very good. Yes, it was in St. Louis. 

Local 3 IBEW shut down the now defunct 363 Teamsters Apprenticeship because it was fake. Basically, they were running a shell game with their "federally approved apprenticeship". When we brought suit against them, hey were required to provide proof that they were actually running an Apprenticeship Program. They were unable to do that.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

USW is a hospitality workers union. Ya know hotel workers and dishwashers. They farm out trade work so contractors can charge more for "service" work, because they're "union". They'll "represent" you if you come pre-employed. The contractor that "got you in" is probably getting kickbacks.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

It's a dirty organisation. I hesitate to call it a union at all.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

icefalkon said:


> It's a dirty organisation. I hesitate to call it a union at all.


Thank you for info on these guys .

After i got Layed off and they didn't send me to wrk or have me sign books I knew they were , shady I've tried to look them up but not a lot of info on them . I'm glad I got out and 
Will start labor history with 363 ibew 
In sept .

I still have friends that work for them 
And seems like their geting a lot of work in the subways , local 3 should 
Be getingnthose contracts . I'm trying to get my friends to join ibew 

Do you know if local 3 or 363 or 164, 102 will recognize their time with uswu and be able to get them in as mid level apprentice instead of starting over . I know 363 ibew made me start over but that mite not be the case for other locals. 

I'd hate to see them put all this time in and then have these rats take their pentions or something else .

The
Contractor has more rights than the members .thanks for your time hope all is well


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe how this ran it's course.


----------

